# Let one go today...



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2017)

I've been trying to thin the herd out a little bit, someone stopped by today and purchased  one of my riders. Hated to see it go, but the new owner was very excited. (His first fat tire bike)We re-packed all the bearings and took the bikes for a nice ride. It's fun to introduce new people to the hobby. He was grinning from ear to ear the whole time we rode.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2017)

Great bike man, but I understand. After the Combined Coaster ride in Nashville, i will be letting most of mine go.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2017)

I feel you.  I'm over my limit right now and really only have one bike that isn't part of the collection.  With new ones coming in to upgrade the collection, I have to make the tough decisions of what bikes to part with


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2017)

I just said goodbye to two great bikes that I considered part of my permanent collection (my burgundy Westfield Oriole and my aluminum fendered Shelby Flyer).  Its tough,but the offer was too good to pass up.  I just hope I can be disciplined enough to not blow the money on dog food and utility bills and end up with nothing to show for it.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I just said goodbye to two great bikes that I considered part of my permanent collection (my burgundy Westfield Oriole and my aluminum fendered Shelby Flyer).  Its tough,but the offer was too good to pass up.  I just hope I can be disciplined enough to not blow the money on dog food and utility bills and end up with nothing to show for it.



Not the Oriole?


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I just said goodbye to two great bikes that I considered part of my permanent collection (my burgundy Westfield Oriole and my aluminum fendered Shelby Flyer).  Its tough,but the offer was too good to pass up.  I just hope I can be disciplined enough to not blow the money on dog food and utility bills and end up with nothing to show for it.



Can we see pics?


----------



## robertc (Apr 27, 2017)

These terms of "let go and goodbye" to your bike collection, I don't understand? I wonder if that is why my wife and friends refer to my storage building as The Bike Barn.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Can we see pics?



.......


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> .......
> 
> View attachment 457616
> 
> View attachment 457617



Damn, both are nice


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2017)

I am in Elgin fan but that Shelby is sweet


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I am in Elgin fan but that Shelby is sweet



It's okay to like more than one brand of bike you know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> It's okay to like more than one brand of bike you know.



As long as it's not Schwinn


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2017)

Let one go today... I could smell it from here.

That is a beautiful Streamliner!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> As long as it's not Schwinn



Now now, lets not make disparaging comments about those unfortunate individuals who suffer from a condition that compels them to collect Schwinns.  I know its hard to believe but some of them are able to read what we write here.


----------



## Spence36 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ya realize this is the All things Schwinn Forum ..


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah, it's bad enough that you guys trash the Schwinns over in the Colson, Westfield, Shelby forum,(oh, yeah, that's right, their isn't a Colson, Westfield, Sheby forum) but to come into the inner sanctum of the Schwinn forum and talk trash is just beyond the pale.
But since you posted a picture of an Elgin and a Shelby over here, let's just critique those little gems.
Look at how steep the head tube angle is on that Oriole frame!
That just killed the look of what other wise would have been a pretty cool frame design.
I mean, what were they thinking?
Hideous!
Now for that Shelby.
Well, I've got to admit, that was one of Sheby's best looking designs, but what's with the Churro tank?
And the way the made their frames!
They pinned the joints together and then dipped them in molten brass just hoping it would flow into the seams.
Talk about a leap of faith.
Your risking your life to ride a Shelby.
Down right dangerous if you ask me.
JKOC.

(Just Kidding Of Course)


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, it's bad enough that you guy trash the Schwinns over in the Colson, Westfield, Shelby forum,(oh, yeah, that's right, their isn't a Colson, Westfield, Sheby forum) but to come into the inner sanctum of the Schwinn forum and talk trash is just beyond the pale.
> But since you posted a picture of an Elgin and a Shelby over here, let's just critique those little gems.
> Look at how steep the head tube angle is on that Oriole frame!
> That just killed the look of what other wise would have been a pretty cool frame design.
> ...




Ha ha, You said "come into the inner sanctum"


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> .......
> 
> View attachment 457616
> 
> View attachment 457617




 Nice bikesI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

